# been waiting for Khmer Unicode from developers



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi, I think lots of Cambodians waiting for the Khmer Unicode to be released, does anybody have any ideas ?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello vatanak!

You may be able to install your requested font without waiting!

I am pretty sure I have seen some apps around that can do it without rooting but I am not positive.

Firstly you could download the font file here: Khmer unicode for Microsoft Windows

Once it is downloaded you need to somehow get it onto your phone.(Cardreader/usb cord)

Once there you have a few options:



> You can change the default font in Android by replacing it with any compatible TrueType font (.ttf). Just find the font you like and rename it to DroidSans.ttf AND DroidSans-Bold.ttf and then put them into /system/fonts in place of the default files located there.


Using the terminal: [How to] Install custom font on your rooted Droid

VIA application: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.martino2k6.fontchangerlite&feature=search_result

If you do wish to attempt any of these please create an Nandroid Backup first.

more info: How To Perform And Restore A NANDROID Backup


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks, Lanxer, I will try to follow your instructions. Hey, but why phone is not rooted. Do you think it would work? ,,,,,,wow I am extremely hoping that it would work, could I ask you again if I couldn't get it to work then, thanks Lanxer, I really appreciate it very much


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Dear Lanxer , I just read through the backup process. It seems like I have to get my phone rooted. As far as I remembered, you had advised me not to root my system, correct me if I am wrong,


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

vatanak said:


> Dear Lanxer , I just read through the backup process. It seems like I have to get my phone rooted. As far as I remembered, you had advised me not to root my system, correct me if I am wrong,


I will do some research later if I have time.

It is correct that we do not advise you root your phone.

You should be able to install the font without rooting but I am not sure what application you would have to use.


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

As I said, a lot of Cambodians are waiting for the developers to release the Khmer Unicode for android


----------

